# Pinch Resistant Garage Door?



## hugapug01 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking to replace my garage door as it is well past retirement age and I can get a tax credit for energy efficient upgrades.

After I started shopping around, I stumbled upon pinch resistant garage doors. I have never heard of this before. How does it work?

Has anyone had good (or bad) experiences with this type of door?

Most importantly, is it worth the added $100 in cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

20 days and not one response.  My guess is nobody knows anyone that has ever been pinched by a garage door.  I know I don't.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 21, 2009)

I have never been pinched by the door and have actually never seen doors sold as 'pinch resistant'.  Then again, I have yet to replace a door, so I have not really looked.

My guess is that the extra price is a bit overkill.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

I've known of them. They typically have a laser set at the height that you determine and if something passes through that while the door is closing then it reopens the door. There great if you have cats or kids that play around the garage.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, that's what they call it.  I was picturing something between the panels to avoid a pinch there.  I just thought that was a child-protection thing.

I have a door with those lasers, as that is all we can get here.  Since I am the only one with a key and transmitter to my garage, I mounted the laser and eye a few inches apart.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

I think your wrong, I think there panels that slide into each other.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 1, 2009)

Pinch Resistance garage door? What kind of garage door is that? All I know about garage door are with bearings, coils, springs etc...


----------

